# Super Bowl Snacks!



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm making my famous homemade cheesy spinach artichoke dip, served with tortilla chips.  I will be serving some other things, but that is the main snack.    Are you going to be entertaining for the SB tomorrow, having a super bowl party?  What snacks are you making?


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

I’m boycotting the Super Bowl, but I may still have some snacks.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> I’m boycotting the Super Bowl, but I may still have some snacks.



Viewership of football should be purely for entertainment purposes.  That is all it is.  Entertainment.  Doesn't really mean anything in the bigger picture.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

In reallity, I might catch a little of the SB, but I have no plans concerning it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> In really I might catch a little of the SB, but I have no plans concerning it.



Okay, well this thread is about snacks, so what are your favorite snacks for the SB (when you do watch)?


----------



## Disir (Feb 3, 2018)

I am so done with football.  I'm thinking quilting except for that whole sit still for long periods of time.  

I am all about Super Bowl snacks though.  Will you provide the recipe? I love spinach artichoke dip.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 3, 2018)

I hope there will be no race riots.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

Disir said:


> I am so done with football.  I'm thinking quilting except for that whole sit still for long periods of time.
> 
> I am all about Super Bowl snacks though.  Will you provide the recipe? I love spinach artichoke dip.



I use Paula Deen's recipe on Food Network as a base.  I tweaked it a little, add different cheeses, cream cheese, cheddar jack, Velveeta or whatever cheeses I have on hand, but the cream cheese is a must.  It gives it that nice tang that I like.  It is really, really good.  

Hot Spinach-Artichoke Dip | Paula Deen


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> I hope there will be no race riots.



Where?  At the game or just in general?  People are paying big money to go see the SB, so there will be none of that going on there.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I hope there will be no race riots.
> ...


In general. On the streets.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Well, there will probably be riots, but I don't think they will be related to racial issues.  Just stupid kids "celebrating" is what it usually consists of.  Racial riots usually occur when there is a racial issue.  This is just another reason why I wish the players would leave their racial issues OUT of the NFL, which most of us want to watch for entertainment and relaxation.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm not making wings this year.  That was probably a mistake.  I am missing wings already.  Wings are one of my favorite foods, but I just wanted to keep it simple with the cooking this year.  I'm getting home early tomorrow but still have to work, so time will be tight.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > In really I might catch a little of the SB, but I have no plans concerning it.
> ...


Wings


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Wings are probably the most popular super bowl snack.


----------



## Disir (Feb 3, 2018)

My second favorite wing recipe.
Heroin Wings

The first time I made them I didn't care for them and my son didn't really care for them. A few months later and we wanted to make them again.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I guess the mood is already heated and there is not much needed to make the powder keg explode.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

I may have some Cheetos in honor or our president.


----------



## Disir (Feb 3, 2018)

Herbed Shrimp Dip

Also good.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

Disir said:


> My second favorite wing recipe.
> Heroin Wings
> 
> The first time I made them I didn't care for them and my son didn't really care for them. A few months later and we wanted to make them again.


I will have some of that with the crack pizza.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> I my have some Cheetos in honor or our president.



Nothing wrong with Cheetos.  I prefer the cheese puffs to the hard crunchy ones though.    I just hate how they get all stuck in your teeth and all over your fingers though!  That is the annoying part of eating Cheetos.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

Disir said:


> My second favorite wing recipe.
> Heroin Wings
> 
> The first time I made them I didn't care for them and my son didn't really care for them. A few months later and we wanted to make them again.



I made the mistake of marinating some wings overnight in a sauce that I didn't taste beforehand, and they were SO hot that we could barely even eat them!  Lol. It said sweet and spicy Chinese garlic sauce, but that stuff was WAY more spicy than sweet!    I always make sure to taste the sauce first now!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Well, those assholes better not ruin the super bowl!  I've just about had it with the rioting retards!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I'm making my famous homemade cheesy spinach artichoke dip, served with tortilla chips.  I will be serving some other things, but that is the main snack.    Are you going to be entertaining for the SB tomorrow, having a super bowl party?  What snacks are you making?


Yes but not with gagalicious dip like yours....Meat will be served...


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making my famous homemade cheesy spinach artichoke dip, served with tortilla chips.  I will be serving some other things, but that is the main snack.    Are you going to be entertaining for the SB tomorrow, having a super bowl party?  What snacks are you making?
> ...


Meat...yummy


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Do I eat her raw?


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Rare!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2018)

I am still showing up at ChrisL's to crash the party with a pony keg...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

Alright, calm down guys.  I want to put the kibosh on this before you all start posting disgusting pictures of women with meat on them!


----------



## konradv (Feb 3, 2018)

No special snacks, but cheesesteaks are going to be the main event this year.  MMM!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Alright, calm down guys.  I want to put the kibosh on this before you all start posting disgusting pictures of women with meat on them!


Well then we'll post pics of women's skeletons...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, calm down guys.  I want to put the kibosh on this before you all start posting disgusting pictures of women with meat on them!
> ...



Don't do that either.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I can’t tell if they are women or men!


----------



## Disir (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > My second favorite wing recipe.
> ...



Some of those Chinese sauces and marinades are killer. Hell, there are a lot of Asian curry sauces that I manage to butcher trying to remake that wind up being too spicy.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 3, 2018)

Stuffed peppers.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


A black light half time show would be cool.  Better than cRAP.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



 They should have had skeletons on the backs of their costumes too!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Justin Timberlake.  More like hip hop/pop music.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Worth kneeling for.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


At one of the playoff games, rap was part of the half time show.....it was the game Trump went to.  Anyway, I don’t want to have to listen to a “song” 20 times before I can understand the lyrics.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


My bad, it was the college national championship.  Roll tide.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 3, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


A lot of people imbibe excessive amounts of alcohol during major sporting events and this can occasionally lead to victory riots that can get ugly. I got caught up in one of these riots in Ann Arbor in 1989. Michigan won a big basketball game and people just went crazy and caused major property damage.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



I don't know which one that was.  Last year was Lady Gaga, right?  Was it the year before that?  I would have to check.  I can't remember who performed in 2016 SB.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2018)

Can't wait for the game to start..


Puppy Bowl XIV Pre-game Show | Puppy Bowl


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

Justin isn't bad for what he does.  He's not super talented, but his music is fun!  It should be an okay halftime show, as long as he doesn't rip any women's shirts off ala Janet Jackson!


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Justin isn't bad for what he does.  He's not super talented, but his music is fun!  It should be an okay halftime show, as long as he doesn't rip any women's shirts off ala Janet Jackson!


Damn, I like breasts.  Guess I will have to stick with chicken.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Yeah, I don't like Kendrick Lamar.  His songs are SO repetitive.  No creativity at all, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Justin isn't bad for what he does.  He's not super talented, but his music is fun!  It should be an okay halftime show, as long as he doesn't rip any women's shirts off ala Janet Jackson!
> ...



That's what your computer is for!  The Super Bowl is supposed to be family oriented programming.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nothing like a violent game to satiate the needs of human offspring...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



  A violent game?  Wimp!  It's not the Roman Coliseum!  My kids played football.


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 3, 2018)

Yo, My Snack? It`s My Wife!!! Not a Bunch Of Puppets, Ungrateful, Overpaid, UnAmerican, Dumbasses!!! Yes, We`ll Be On Easter Island For Three Days, Starting Monday, We Will Be Celebrating Our 20th Wedding Anniversary, Love It!!! 

P.S.: There Will Be A Bunch Of Kneeling In The Hotel Room, But For A Real Reason!!!





"GTP"
"""Kneel You Waste Of Flesh, Kneel"""


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 3, 2018)

1stRambo said:


> Yo, My Snack? It`s My Wife!!! Not a Bunch Of Puppets, Ungrateful, Overpaid, UnAmerican, Dumbasses!!! Yes, We`ll Be On Easter Island For Three Days, Starting Monday, We Will Be Celebrating Our 20th Wedding Anniversary, Love It!!!
> 
> P.S.: There Will Be A Bunch Of Kneeling In The Hotel Room, But For A Real Reason!!!
> 
> ...


TMI and congratulations!


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I played on school football teams when I was a kid. We were some violent little bastards. Especially in high school when our team would get jacked up on LSD, angel dust and crystal meth on Friday nights.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Really? And I should be feeling what?
I only played for 12 years and in the Army...


----------



## SeaGal (Feb 4, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I'm making my famous homemade cheesy spinach artichoke dip, served with tortilla chips.  I will be serving some other things, but that is the main snack.    Are you going to be entertaining for the SB tomorrow, having a super bowl party?  What snacks are you making?



I love spinach artichoke dip!  It is a staple at our Christmas Eve gathering.

For the Super Bowl this year - I'm serving Philly cheese steak and New England lobster roll sliders.  Dessert will be lime jello (shots) with whipped cream and green maraschino cherries for the Philly fans, and cherry jello (shots) with whipped cream and blueberries for the Patriot fans.  None especially original I fear - but should be fun, and easy.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yeah, sounds like you have some serious issues to work through.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Irrelevant!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

SeaGal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making my famous homemade cheesy spinach artichoke dip, served with tortilla chips.  I will be serving some other things, but that is the main snack.    Are you going to be entertaining for the SB tomorrow, having a super bowl party?  What snacks are you making?
> ...



Sounds good!  Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

Beer in everyone's fave flavor.

That was last week, though. 

Tbh, I was rooting for Brady & friends, not the 1st time they could have won, yet did not. It is what it is. It's not anything else.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


out of order...


----------

